# NCEE Practice Exam



## PinoyCE (Sep 18, 2008)

How helpfull would you think the NCEE's practice exam for the FE? Did you guys gave it a try?


----------



## chaocl (Sep 19, 2008)

PinoyCE said:


> How helpfull would you think the NCEE's practice exam for the FE? Did you guys gave it a try?


NCEE's practice exam isn't enough for the exam.


----------



## Bhavika Patel (May 18, 2009)

PinoyCE said:


> How helpfull would you think the NCEE's practice exam for the FE? Did you guys gave it a try?
> 
> [/quot
> 
> ...


----------



## Environmental_Guy (Jun 17, 2009)

I found it to be a very good review, after going through the entire FERM, especially for the afternoon session. The Environmental book I got was not very good.


----------

